# Outline for organizing notes/worked problems



## BamaBino (Feb 18, 2011)

I looking for a method to organize my worked problems and loose-leaf notes by topic in a notebook(s) by topic.

Does anyone have an outline that they will share on how they organized for the EE Power PE Test?

Thanks


----------



## cableguy (Feb 18, 2011)

My "formula workbook" was broken down in to pages.

I dedicated a page to phasors. Delta-wye, wye-delta, impedance conversions between one and the other, phase rotations (abc and cba), and of course big phasor diagrams. They definitely helped. You need to know when to jump 30 degrees... 

Another page was for per unit, power factor correction, wattmeters, and regular basic power equations.

A couple pages for motors.

Another page for faults, sequences, etc.

A couple pages for transformers.

Another page for misc junk like illumination, electromagnetics...

Another page for rectifiers. Peak detectors, clampers, clippers, doublers, half and full wave rectifiers...

My formula booklet was like Gold. I used it quite a bit. You can break down your problems in the notebook the same way. Group 'em together.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Feb 18, 2011)

I posted this a while back. It is a brief compilation of various EB.com posts I found that really helped in getting things organized. Have a look. Hope that helps a bit. 

Study_Tips.pdf


----------



## loutrical (Feb 21, 2011)

knight1fox3 said:


> I posted this a while back. It is a brief compilation of various EB.com posts I found that really helped in getting things organized. Have a look. Hope that helps a bit.


hi knight

i have been studying since oct. i just got down in the power book by grainger.

can you please tell me how do do a formula sheet?

do i need to go through the whole book of power system by grainger?

do i need to go through the whole book weidi motor and power system?

where can i get some nec code questins from?


----------



## wjrez (Feb 27, 2011)

loutrical said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> > I posted this a while back. It is a brief compilation of various EB.com posts I found that really helped in getting things organized. Have a look. Hope that helps a bit.
> ...


Yes. I could use something like that as I have lots of notes and worked problems. I have it organized, but I know I will not be able to get to some of the stuff and still solve within 6 minutes. So I need to get some method of organizing what I am doing in a way that will make it as easy to find as possible. I would appreciate any insight from those who succeeded in doing this. :smileyballs:


----------



## knight1fox3 (Feb 28, 2011)

See my responses below:



loutrical said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> > I posted this a while back. It is a brief compilation of various EB.com posts I found that really helped in getting things organized. Have a look. Hope that helps a bit.
> ...


----------

